# Jasmine's litter - update



## elsamarie (Mar 16, 2009)

Jasmine's 5 babies all seem to be doing well, one is just slightly smaller than the rest. I've tried to sex them but i am not 100% certain as i was relying on their nipples being visible to be sure. They are 10 days now but don't look as advanced as the pics on here for sexing them. I think i have 3 bucks (black fox, PEW/himy, champagne/dove????) and 2 does (black fox, PEW/himy).

I am gutted that the champagne/dove one looks like it will be a male - if it was a female i would have kept it with us!!! I say champagne / dove as it was a silvery colour yesterday but today had a pinky tinge in the light.

If anyone knows what this colour will be let me know! (mice bred were chocolate tan x himalayan)

i've put pics on the nursery page of my site from days 2-10 http://the-mouse-house.co.uk/pinkiesnursery.aspx


----------

